# ADCOM GFA-series amps



## highvolkage (Jun 26, 2014)

My girlfriend's brother bought these ADCOM amps new back in the 00s and they have been collecting dust for 10 years or so. I'm looking to find out some more information on these amps...how to verify that they're operational, what they're realistically worth, and where the best place to sell them would be. 

1x GFA-5275 75w x 2 channels

















1x GFA-4304 30w x 4 channels

















2x GFA-5250 50w x 2 channels

















I've been dabbling with car audio for 8 years or so, but never with anything this old/high end so I don't want to go poking around and end up damaging these awesome amps. Any insight/advice will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

I'd say that this is a good site to sell them on. I would recommend not testing me, but of course include that info in the for sale thread. When I see the amps that I collect pop up for sale I'd always prefer to get them unmolested so that I can check things like he caps and fets before I try to power it up. If someone else has been monkeying around with it you never know what they did and what you might have to undo.

The fact that you are asking these basic questions tells me two things. First, it says that you are intelligent enough to know what you don't known you'd be shocked how many people think they are master technicians but yet have 0 experience, and they fly a board because they powered up an amp with bad caps or something.

Second, based on your questions I would deduce that you don't have any experience or knowledge in the field of repairing electronics or specifically mobile electronics. As a result, if you want to learn then I'd suggest buying a $50 or less blown amp off eBay and learn/practice on that, not on a set of amps that you want to sell. There is a lot of info available on the web, some good and some bad. You can learn a lot, but again, you. Red the right subject to learn on and I'd propose that these amps are not it.


----------



## highvolkage (Jun 26, 2014)

vwdave said:


> I'd say that this is a good site to sell them on. I would recommend not testing me, but of course include that info in the for sale thread. When I see the amps that I collect pop up for sale I'd always prefer to get them unmolested so that I can check things like he caps and fets before I try to power it up. If someone else has been monkeying around with it you never know what they did and what you might have to undo.
> 
> The fact that you are asking these basic questions tells me two things. First, it says that you are intelligent enough to know what you don't known you'd be shocked how many people think they are master technicians but yet have 0 experience, and they fly a board because they powered up an amp with bad caps or something.
> 
> Second, based on your questions I would deduce that you don't have any experience or knowledge in the field of repairing electronics or specifically mobile electronics. As a result, if you want to learn then I'd suggest buying a $50 or less blown amp off eBay and learn/practice on that, not on a set of amps that you want to sell. There is a lot of info available on the web, some good and some bad. You can learn a lot, but again, you. Red the right subject to learn on and I'd propose that these amps are not it.



That was....well, pretty much everything I wanted to hear. I come more from the car side of car audio (not a mechanic, but a hardcore hobbyist). I know that 100% of the time, I'd rather be dealing with an OEM assembled engine than somebody else's halfway disassembled, abandoned project so I made the assumption that the same would be true in the case of these amps. 

I have very little experience repairing electronics, and to be honest very little desire to learn at this point. I have a straightforward and reliable system in my personal vehicle that I have little motivation to change unless something breaks...maybe when that day comes I'll look into repairing rather than replacing and NOW I know exactly where to come 

It does seem like this forum probably has the most concentrated traffic for a niche item like these, so I went ahead and paid the fee to post in the classifieds section. I will clean them up and post them with more info later today hopefully. You've been monumentally helpful - thanks again.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Glad I could be of service. Good luck in the sale.


----------



## upgrayedd (Apr 19, 2011)

I have had so many of these amps. Dealing with noise and the line drivers sucked but they were power houses. I need more amps like I need a hole in the head but I would be interested in the 4304 and possibly 5275 if the prices were right.


----------

